# Aire recommendation in La Rochelle



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We are currently in Loire valley and heading to La Rochelle can anyone recommend a nice aire please hopefully with leccy 

Regards Tony


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

hi Tony. we used the aire at the park and ride near the railway station, €10 for 24 hrs. no leccy but bus fare to and from La Rochelle included. There is a municipal near the old port somewhere -try here, tourism info

Guy


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

A Municipal rather than an Aire, we stayed here - http://www.holidays-la-rochelle.co.uk/where-to-sleep/campsites/124241-municipal-le-soleil

A bit basic but ok and only a short walk to the town, or alternatively there is an electric ferry nearby that goes straight to the town centre.

Gets very busy in the season but should be ok now.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tony0851 said:


> We are currently in Loire valley and heading to La Rochelle can anyone recommend a nice aire please hopefully with leccy
> 
> Regards Tony


Several here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches

We like the Parking Relais ( P&R) Jean Moulin as well.

G


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Try This,...........

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Av.+...ritime,+Poitou-Charentes,+France&z=16&iwloc=A

Its official on the two French Aires web-sites.

We always stay here when in La Rochelle. not pretty but FREE, a short walk to café's and patisserie near the beach far side of the marina.

10 minutes walk into La Rochelle centre.

There is free water and services opposite the camp-site just down the road into the centre. Avenue Michel Crepeau

BUT no lecce!!!

All the best Wilt.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Try This,...........
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Av.+...ritime,+Poitou-Charentes,+France&z=16&iwloc=A
> 
> ...


Not pretty? I think its a nice spot.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

No. A nice spot is NOT a car-park, which it is. BUT its got more plus points than minus points.

Cant b 2 bad as we've stayed there 3 times in the last 3 years.

All the best Wilt


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi we stayed here:

46.166622,-1.154444

google maps

it is a car park but with lots of other vans.

Spence


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We going to try Wilts place on the front it looks good


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Plenty of aires, but EHU is another matter. Unless you are staying more than four nights, why on earth would you need EHU?
Gerry


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's not a problem without Jerry. It keeps the wife happy she can use her tools ie hair dryer etc


----------

